# [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test



## Klutten (15. Mai 2010)

*[Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Manchem ist eine konventionelle Luftkühlung einfach nicht ausreichend, eine aufwändige Wasserkühlung aber auch zu teuer. Hier greifen einige Hersteller an und bieten dem  geneigten Nutzer kompakte CPU-Kühlungen, die mit einem geringen Aufwand  installiert werden können und von da an wartungsfrei ihren Dienst  vollziehen. PC Games Hardware Extreme hat sich in den kommenden Wochen  vorgenommen, mehrere dieser Kühllösungen unter die Lupe zu nehmen - die zweite Runde läutet die H50 aus dem Hause Corsair ein. Ring frei.*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische  Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links
Die  Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 
*Der  Testkandidat im  Detail*Corsair ist vielen hier im Forum sicher durch eines bekannt, durch sehr guten Arbeitsspeicher. Aber der Hersteller aus den Vereinigten Staaten produziert noch weitere interessante Produkte wie zum Beispiel Netzteile, SSDs und eben mittlerweile auch eine kleine, aber feine Kompaktkühlung, die auf den Namen H50 hört und der Hydro-Serie angehört - nicht ganz neu, aber nach wie vor sehr interessant. Gehen wir es also an und schauen, was dieser Flüssigkeitskühler zu leisten vermag.

Die Begutachtung dieser Kompaktkühlung beginnt, wie sollte man es anders vermuten, natürlich zunächst mit den Äußerlichkeiten. Der Karton selbst ist sehr dezent gestaltet und lässt durch das Design schnell auf seinen Inhalt schließen - eine Kühlung, die mit einem flüssigen Medium der Abwärme einer CPU entgegen tritt. Neben Produktdetails in mehreren Sprachen, liefert die Rückseite der Verpackung auch Informationen zum Wirkungsgrad und den verbauten Komponenten. Hier ist ebenso der Ursprung dieser Kühlung zu finden, die Firma Asetek. Vor 10 Jahren gegründet, beschäftigt sich der Hersteller vorrangig mit OEM- und Server-Lösungen im Bereich von Verdampfern und Flüssigkeitskühlungen. Es handelt sich somit bei der H50 nicht um eine komplette Eigenentwicklung seitens Corsair, sondern um ein Produkt, welches speziell an die Anforderungen des Unternehmens angepasst wurde.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da die Herkunft der Kühlung kein Geheimnis ist, bedienen wir uns zunächst einem kleinen Video, um die Funktionsweise etwas zu verdeutlichen. Zu erkennen ist die integrierte Pumpe (Drehzahl ~1.370 1/min), die direkt in den CPU-Kühler integriert ist und somit keinen weiteren Platz im Gehäuse benötigt. Eine Besonderheit bei der H50 gibt es aber in Bezug auf dieses Video zu beachten, der Luftstrom verläuft nicht in der für die H50 vorgesehene Richtung. Corsair verfolgt mit seiner Einbauweise die Optimierung der Kühlung und sieht daher vor, dass der Lüfter kalte Aussenluft ansaugt und diese in das Gehäuse einbläst. Es ist daher notwendig für eine ausreichende Gehäusebelüftung zu sorgen.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlFG6T_68e8​
Die Komponenten der Kompaktkühlung machen ihrer Bestimmung alle Ehre. Neben dem Kühlelement samt integrierter Pumpe sind nur noch der Radiator samt Lüfter im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Sonstige Umbauten müssen nicht befürchtet werden. Als Beilage liefert Corsair ein umfangreiches Zubehör mit, welches die Montage auf allen aktuellen Sockeln ermöglicht. Somit werden alle drei Intel-Sockel (775/1156/1366) und die beiden AMD-Sockel (AM2/AM3) unterstützt, was einen späteren Plattformwechsel erleichtert und zusätzliche Kosten erspart. Die Einzelteile selbst sind wertig verarbeitet und machen einen robusten Eindruck - sollten also die Lebensdauer der Kühlung (angegeben laut Asetek mit 50.000 Stunden) ebenso bewerkstelligen.

Das Bild unten links zeigt den CPU-Kühler mit einem aufgesetzten Halterahmen. Dieser rastet bei der Montage auf dem Mainboard in kleinen Vertiefungen ein und verhindert damit wirksam ein Verdrehen des Kühlers. Die Schläuche als Verbindungselement zum Radiator sind fest integriert und mit einer Schrauben gesichert. Sie können somit nicht getauscht werden. Betrachtet man die Unterseite, so sieht man zunächst ein Heer von Schrauben, welche einerseits das Pumpengehäuse und andererseits die Abdichtung der Bodenplatte aus Kupfer gewähren. Bereits werksseitig ist eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, die recht weich ist und sich bei der Benutzung sehr gut verflüssigt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Radiator bildet das zweite Herzstück der Kühlung und ist maßgeblich für die Effizienz verantwortlich. Corsair vertraut hier auf ein Modell aus Aluminium, welches Lüfter der Dimension 120mm aufnehmen kann. Die schwarze Beschichtung ist sehr gut verarbeitet und weist keinen Makel auf. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Lamellen, die in 12 Reihen mit einen Abstand von ~0,9mm angeordnet und somit eher dicht gestellt sind und damit Lüfter mit größerem Durchsatz erfordern. Der dichte Abstand gewährleistet außerdem eine größtmögliche Kühlfläche auf kleinstem Raum.

Die beiden geriffelten Schläuche sind relativ starr ausgeführt und mit den Anschlüssen fest verpresst. Sie können nicht gegen Längere getauscht werden, aber für den Großteil aller Gehäuse sollte die Länge von ~29cm aber bis zum nächsten passenden Montageplatz im Gehäuse ausreichen, zumal die Einbaulage des Radiators variiert werden kann. Bei montiertem 120er-Lüfter ergibt sich für das Paket dann nur eine Gesamthöhe von etwa 53mm, was auch in engen HTPC-Gehäusen ohne Probleme zu bewerkstelligen sein sollte.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei den beigelegten Montageschrauben ist zu beachten, dass diese zöllige Gewinde besitzen und nicht gegen andere Schrauben getauscht werden dürfen, die ein metrisches Gewinde aufweisen. Diese sind zwar ähnlich, legt man sie aber übereinander, so sind deutliche Unterschiede in der Steigung zu erkennen. Die Folge wäre dann eine Beschädigung der Gewinde im Radiator, die auf dem rechten Bild gut zu sehen sind. Gerade das weiche Aluminium würde sofort ein Fressen der Schrauben herbeiführen und damit die komplette Kühlung nicht mehr montierbar sein. Die Gewinde sind beidseitig am Radiator ausgeführt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische  Daten*

 vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
Integrierte Pumpe inkl. Wasservorrat (komplett wartungsfrei)
CPU-Bodenplatte aus Kupfer (Wärmeleitpaste vorbereitet)
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
Pumpendrehzahl ~1.370 1/min
120mm-Radiator aus Aluminium (120 x 152 x 27 mm)
120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit ~1.620 1/min
Fest installierte Schläuche mit einer Länge von ~29 cm
2 Jahre Herstellergarantie
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang*Nachdem wir im oberen Teil schon einmal auf das Zubehör eingegangen sind, hier noch ein detaillierter Überblick. Öffnet man die Verpackung springt einem zunächst ein knallroter Zettel entgegen, der die direkte Garantieabwicklung mit dem Hersteller aufzeigt, komplizierte Umwege über den Händler bleiben also erspart und die Abwicklung sollte im Schadensfall um einiges schneller vonstatten gehen. Weitere Beigabe ist eine kurze aber gut geschriebene Quick-Start-Anleitung mit informativen Details. Weiterhin versorgt Corsair den Käufer mit einzelnen Anleitungen, die direkt auf den jeweiligen Sockel eingehen. Diese erleichtern die Montage merklich, man sollte diese aber auch aufmerksam lesen, wie sich anhand der kleinen Kunststoffführungen noch zeigen wird. Beachtet man die Bauteile und auch die Montagereihenfolge, so sollte man aber auf der ganzen Linie erfolgreich sein. Die Bilder 3 und 4 zeigen noch einmal die jeweiligen Anleitungen und das benötigte Zubehör. Einige Teile sind universell, weshalb sie hier auf beiden Bilder auftauchen, jedoch nur einfach im Lieferumfang enthalten sind.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die kinderleichte Montage unterstützt der Hersteller mit weiteren kleinen Hilfestellungen. Das hier aufgeführte Beispiel, das Intel-Retention-Modul zeigt, dass die Bohrungen einzeln beschriftet sind und somit eine Verwechselung oder Rätselraten erspart bleibt. Die kleinen Einsetzmuttern rasten zudem leicht im Modul ein, was ein späteres Herausfallen bei der Montage wirksam verhindert. Einen genauen Blick sind auch die beigelegten Schraubenführungen wert. Diese sehen sich zunächst sehr ähnlich, sind aber bei näherer Betrachtung grundverschieden und nicht miteinander kompatibel. Auch diese Teile rasten leicht im Montagerahmen und können nicht herausfallen. Bei der Montage sollte man nicht nur auf die passenden Einzelteile achten, sondern auch auf deren Einbaurichtung, die gerade beim Intel-Sockel variiert. Der Ausbau des Mainboards ist bei diesem Kühler Pflicht, solltet ihr keinen Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray haben. 

Die unteren Bilder zeigen den Lüfter und den elektrischen Anschluss der Komponenten. Der verbaute Lüfter misst 120mm und dreht auf voller Leistung mit ~1.600 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Nach erfolgter Montage der Komponenten im Gehäuse bleibt dem Käufer nicht mehr viel Arbeit über, lediglich 2 Kabel müssen angeschlossen werden. Die Pumpe selbst kann mit ihrem 3-Pin-Anschluss an jeden Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen werden, der Lüfter sollte hingegen direkt an den CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss, da es sich um einen PWM-Lüfter handelt und bei vielen Boards nur dieser Anschluss geregelt wird. Lohn der Mühe ist dann, dass der Lüfter temperaturabhängig gesteuert wird und im Idle daher sehr leise zu Werke geht. Hier ist aber zu beachten, dass die Qualität der Steuerung des Mainboards entscheidend die Geräuschkulisse beeinflusst.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein abschließendes Video zeigt noch einmal die einfache Montage und damit auch die Punkte, auf die dieser Test nicht näher eingegangen ist. Für Fremdsprachenmuffel ist das Video mit Untertiteln unterlegt. Sollten dennoch Fragen offen bleiben, so können diese gerne in diesem Thread gestellt werden.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDP62YzJ7Vk
​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Die  Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den  Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen  Komponenten.   ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich  mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob  sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher  entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen  Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm &  140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit  vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in  diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und   Raumtemperatur  entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid  mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also    ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur  bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die  CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur als  Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der    Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand  erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30  Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun   ermitteln wir per K102  Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core  Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser  Test wird  je nach Konstanz der  Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein  Aquaero die Werte 40 / 60 / 80 / 100 Prozent abgefahren. Der Grund für  den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der  Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme begründet.​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse und Tuningmöglichkeit*Den Anfang der Leistungsbeurteilung widmen wir dem Normalbetrieb unseres  Systems und testen hier mit kleinen Videos, etwas Bild- und  Textbearbeitung und natürlich gemütlichem Internetsurfen wie sich die  Kühlung verhält und was diese leistet. Bei diesen Alltagstests bleibt  die Corsair H50 immer auf einer  sehr kleinen Leistungsstufe von 65%, respektive 660 1/min und somit nahezu unhörbar. Lediglich die Pumpe tickert sehr leise, was aber aus einem Gehäuse heraus nicht wahrnehmbar wäre. 

Um möglichst reale Ergebnisse zu präsentieren, messen wir nicht nur das einfache Arbeitsverhalten der Kühlung im Windowsbetrieb, sondern ermitteln die Werte einmal 30 Minuten nach dem Einschaltvorgang (Kaltstart) und zusätzlich noch von einer Belastung aus kommend, hier ebenfalls nach 30 Minuten. Als Stichwort ist hier das Hysterese-Verhalten anzusetzen, bei dem ein gleicher Lastpunkt einmal von unten und einmal von oben angefahren wird. Die Differenz ist bei einer derartigen Kühlung ein Maß für die Eigeneffizienz der Materialien, Restwärme abzuführen.  

Die gemittelte  CPU-Temperatur beträgt bei beiden Tests 43,0 / 47,0 °C, was in einem Delta-T zur  Raumluft von 21,6 / 25,6 °C resultiert. Mit gerade einmal 4 °C ist die Kühlung durch den Lüfter relativ gleichbleibend, ein gewisses Maß an Restwärme baut die Kühlung durch den PWM-Lüfter auf niedriger Stufe aber nicht ab. Für einen Prozessor dieser  Leistungsklasse kein schlechtes Ergebnis, denn der Lüfter dreht nur auf unhörbaren 660 1/min. Betrachtet man die  Leistungsaufnahme und zieht einen Vergleich zum Luftkühler, so muss man  hier lediglich mit einer Differenz von etwa 19 Watt rechnen, die die H50-Kühlung permanent beansprucht. Ein guter Wert, der mit steigender Lüfterdrehzahl natürlich noch leicht ansteigt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es zeigt sich insgesamt ein sehr homogenes Verhalten, welches eine wunderbar leise Kühlung ermöglicht. Selbst normale Belastungen bis 30% lassen die Drehzahl des PWM-Lüfters nur auf immer noch sehr leise 900 1/min ansteigen und beeinträchtigen die Geräuschkulisse nicht negativ. Testweise haben wir die Drehzahl der Pumpe in diesem Szenario mittels des Aquaero auf 1.128 1/min (70%) reduziert und damit alle Geräusche komplett eliminiert. Die Temperaturen zeigen sich dadurch nahezu unbeeindruckt und steigen nur um 3,2 °C an.

Es folgt die Betrachtung der Leistung unter Last. Hier möchten wir nicht nur die Leistung mit dem Serienlüfter betrachten, sondern gleichermaßen das Tuningpotenzial mit einem geänderten Lüfter gleicher Drehzahlklasse vergleichen. Daher greifen wir den Ergebnissen etwas vor und zeigen mit dem folgenden Diagramm die Rahmenbedingungen auf, die für die erforderliche Kühlung der CPU notwendig sind. Die Obergrenze bildet natürlich die Höchstdrehzahl des jeweiligen Lüfters, da wir mit dem stark übertakteten Prozessor am absoluten Leistungslimit kratzen. Als absolute Untergrenze hat sich eine Drehzahl von 563 1/min ergeben, bevor es in den kritischen Bereich bei 100 °C geht. Es zeigt sich deutlich, dass der Scythe Slipstream im genannten Drehzahlband und gleichen Leistungspunkten wesentlich besser abgestuft ist und diesen Bereich effektiver nutzt, währenddessen der Serienlüfter stark abfallendes Verhalten zeigt. Das Ergebnis verdeutlichen wir etwas weiter unten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nächste Diagramm zeigt deutlich, dass die kompakte Flüssigkeitskühlung im Auslieferungszustand schlechter zu Werke geht, als dies mit dem sehr leistungsfähigen Noctua NH-D14 Luftkühler möglich ist. Allerdings beträgt die Differenz auf voller Leistung gerade einmal 6 °C, was der H50 insgesamt ein bis hierher noch gutes Ergebnis bescheinigt - nur eben mit einer höheren Geräuschkulisse einher geht. Mit sinkender Lüfterdrehzahl geht dann die Schere zwischen den beiden Kühlern weiter auseinander und deckt einen Schwachpunkt auf, den Lüfter.

An dieser Stelle greifen wir das mögliche Tuningpotenzial auf. Da ein handelsüblicher Lüfter verbaut ist, der jederzeit gewechselt werden kann, tauschen wir diesen gegen einen Scythe Slipstream mit ebenfalls 1.600 1/min aus und fahren die kompletten Tests noch einmal ab. Das Ergebnis beeindruckt auf ganzer Linie. Wie das Diagramm zeigt, kann durch diesen einfachen und günstigen Eingriff, die Leistung der Kühlung stark verbessert werden und somit sogar der Luftkühler auf niedriger Drehzahl geschlagen werden. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gemittelten CPU-Temperaturen verdeutlichen noch einmal, dass beide  Kühllösungen unterhalb von 100% Lüfterdrehzahl mit einem so stark  übertakteten Prozessor an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoßen. Als  praxistauglich sollten Temperaturen kleiner 70 °C gesehen werden, da  sonst die Gefahr von Schäden an der Hardware deutlich ansteigt. Dieser Test soll aber die maximale Leistung darstellen und den Vergleich mit folgenden CPU-Wasserkühlern ermöglichen, die diese Schwelle leicht unterschreiten. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*
Der Blick auf die abschließende Wertungsnote in der unten stehenden Tabelle, bescheinigt der H50-Kühlung  ein insgesamt gutes Ergebnis im Vergleich mit dem Referenz-Luftkühler. Hier gilt es aber verschiedene Kriterien zu trennen und einzeln zu betrachten. Leistungstechnisch limitiert hier im Test, bei einem derart stark übertakteten Prozessor, der Lüfter eine bessere Note und gibt dem Luftkühler noch den Vorrang. Viele Punkte heimst die Kompaktkühlung in den Nebenkategorien ein, bei denen das mitgelieferte Montagezubehör, die guten bebilderten Anleitungen, die Einbaugröße und der Gesamteindruck eine Rolle spielen. Corsair ist hier in jeder Hinsicht vorbildlich und stellt dem Käufer alles Nötige zur Seite, sodass eine problemlose Montage auf jedem Sockel möglich ist und auch dem Laien keine großen Einstellarbeiten entstehen - das Mainboard übernimmt hier gegebenenfalls die Arbeit. Im Alltagsbetrieb und auch bei diversen Spielebenchmarks, die in diesem Test nicht separat aufgeführt sind, hat die H50 keinerlei Probleme die auf 4,2 GHz getaktete CPU zu kühlen und wird selten laut.

Die wahre Leistung in dieser kompakten Klasse mit kleinem Radiator zeigt sich durch ein günstiges Tuning. Alleine der Austausch des Lüfters bringt einen sehr großen Gewinn mit sich und kann bei geringen Drehzahlen sogar den potenten Luftkühler schlagen. Dieser Umstand würde die abschließende Note sogar auf gute 2,23 steigen lassen. Natürlich werten wir das Produkt im Serienzustand.

Kurzum, die H50 von Corsair weiß dem geneigten Bastler sofort zu gefallen und wenn dieser noch bereit ist den Lüfter zu tauschen, kommt wirklich Freude auf. Mit dieser Modifikation erwacht eine Menge Potenzial und mit dann insgesamt investierten ~75 Euro liegt man immer noch auf einem guten Preisniveau. Wer also dem Einheitsbrei und den mittlerweile monströs großen Luftkühlern entfliehen will, der findet in der H50 einen treuen und wartungsfreien Wegbegleiter, der im Gehäuse durch die kompakten Abmaße kaum auffällt und mit dem schlicht schwarzen Design sehr edel wirkt. Das Gesamtpaket schafft es dann schlussendlich auch, eine Empfehlung zu bekommen, denn die Kühlung macht Spaß und hat - gemessen an der Größe - einiges Potenzial. Die Nebenkategorien gleichen die Kühlleistung aus und werten das Produkt insgesamt auf.

Als Wunsch in Richtung Corsair schicken wir abschließend zu diesem Fazit den Wunsch nach einer modifizierten Variante mit 140mm-Radiator und besser abgestimmten 140mm-Lüfter, um aktuelle High-End-Prozessoren noch souveräner kühlen zu können. 
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Testtabelle  und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem  ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der  einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht  durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier  sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt  abgeleitet werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Links*


Produktseite Corsair H50
Corsair H50 im Preisvergleich
News auf PC Games Hardware zum Corsair H50
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
​​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Corsair für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*


Der Test ist online - viel Spaß beim Lesen. ​


----------



## herethic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Also der H50war und ist nichts für mich...da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Megashadow 

Sollte nicht eigentlich Gozou den Test veröffentlichen?

Müsste das Teil unter Vollast nicht eigentlich ziemlich laut sein?(Pumpendrehzahl ~1.370 1/min *und* 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit ~1.620 1/min)


----------



## atti11 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Schöner Test!
Also ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Teil zulegen werde, wenn ich mir einen neuen PC hole.
Für den preis finde ich das dingen voll OK 

MfG


----------



## hydro (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Mich würde eher mal ein Vergleich zwischen der H50 und einer, ich nenn sie mal "Durchschnittswakü", interessieren.
Ansonsten schöner Test!


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



thrian schrieb:


> Also der H50war und ist nichts für mich...da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Megashadow
> 
> Sollte nicht eigentlich Gozou den Test veröffentlichen?
> 
> Müsste das Teil unter Vollast nicht eigentlich ziemlich laut sein?(Pumpendrehzahl ~1.370 1/min *und* 120mm-PWM-Lüfter mit ~1.620 1/min)


 
Einen Test von GoZoU findest du auch. Den Link wird er dir sicher gerne senden. 

Zu deiner Frage:
Von der Pumpe hört man nahezu nichts, lediglich ein sehr leises Tickern. Und ein Lüfter @1.600 1/min ist natürlich nicht mehr leise. Allerdings ist die Geräuschkulisse zu ertragen und auf einer vernünftigen Tonlage angesiedelt. 100% Drehzahl erreichst du im Alltagsbetrieb aber nie, höchstens bei einer extremen Belastung wie hier mit Coredamage.



hydro schrieb:


> Mich würde eher mal ein Vergleich zwischen der H50 und einer, ich nenn sie mal "Durchschnittswakü", interessieren.
> Ansonsten schöner Test!


 
Sobald der dritte Test, die ALC E.C.O von CoolIT durch ist, widmen wir uns den CPU-Wasserkühlern mit potenten Wakü-Komponenten, sprich 420er Radiator und Aquastream-Pumpe. Diese werden dann auch wieder in Relation mit dem Luftkühler gestellt, sodass man einen tollen Vergleich hat.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Einen Test von GoZoU findest du auch. Den Link wird er dir sicher gerne senden.


/done 

Schöner Test  Ich bin auf die Leistung der Eco A.L.C. gespannt. Sie verspricht ja einiges besser zu machen als ihre Vorgängerin, die Domino A.L.C..

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Walt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Super Test
Wäre für mich aber nichts, da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner "richtigen" Wakü


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Von der Pumpe hört man nahezu nichts, lediglich ein sehr leises Tickern.



Kannst du eine Referenz geben, was ähnlich laut ist?
(ab wann sind z.B. Lüfter leiser?)


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Also, die Pumpe hört man nur, wenn man auf ~30-50 cm herangeht, sonst eigentlich nicht. Es ist auch schwer dieses Geräusch mit einem Lüfter zu vergleichen. Ich würde fast sagen, dass es in jedem Fall leiser als der jeweils verwendete Lüfter ist. Wie ich das aber bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, soll es wohl kleine Unterschiede bei dem Pumpengeräusch geben - je nachdem wie weit man sich auf Unterhaltungen im Netz einlässt. Eventuell habe ich ein sehr leises Modell erwischt.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich finde die auch sehr leise. Ein Bekannter meinte neulich seine wäre laut, doch selbst habe ich das nicht gehört - daher auch nur eine Vermutung. Zur Not lässt die Pumpe sich ja etwas drosseln .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

"Ich finde" ist leider immer schwer übertragbar 
Und für nicht-Übertakter ist das ganze nur dann eine Empfehlung wert, wenn man die höhere Kühlleistung in niedrigere Lautstärke umwandeln kann - da ist jedes Geräusch ein Problem, denn die Heatpipes der Konkurrenz sind lautlos.


----------



## Klutten (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Nicht-Übertakter finden in der H50 eine tolle Kühlung, die sehr leise ist. So viel kann ich dir bei aller Subjektivität sagen. Für präzise Aussagen fehlen mir leider entsprechende Messgeräte, bzw. sind die angesprochenen Geräusche auch schwer aufzunehmen. Wirklich gut hat mir die H50 dann mit einem geänderten Lüfter gefallen. Aber das kann man anhand der Werte auch sicher nachvollziehen, denn die Abstufbarkeit des Lüfters hat sich dadurch im erforderlichen Rahmen deutlich verbessert. Generell ist natürlich anzumerken, dass eine kompakte Kühlung, die mit einem Xeon 3520 @ 4,2GHz klar kommt, einen sehr großen Spielraum für andere Prozessoren bietet. 

Und von welcher Konkurrenz sprichst du bei den Heatpipes? Von Luftkühlern? Auch die sind ja nicht lautlos zu kühlen.


----------



## BigBoymann (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Schöner Test mit kleinen Schwächen.

Zu erst einmal ein dickes Lob, der Test ist gut gelungen und vergleicht die H50 mit dem Produkt mit dem sie konkurrieren soll. Sie soll nunmal keine Wasserkühlung ersetzen, sie soll im Bereich der High End Luftkühler wildern, deshalb wurde hier ein gescheiter Konkurent entgegengesetzt. 

Ich selber habe die H50 bereits einmal verbaut, muss mich dem Test voll und ganz anschließen, die Werte passen rein subjektiv auch auf die von mir gefühlten Werte. 

Aber zur einzigen klitzekleinen Schwäche dieses Testes, der Noctua läuft mit *zwei* der besten und ruhigsten Lüfter, ich finde man sollte die H50 auch einmal mit zwei der besten Lüfter testen. 
Ich selber habe seinerzeit um bis zu 7° bessere Ergebnisse erreicht durch die Montage eines zweiten Lüfters (auch ein Scythe). Ein Lüfter an die Gehäusewand, die H50 darauf und dann noch einen vor die H50. Die Ergebnisse haben sich besonders im PrimeTest bemerkbar gemacht, denn je höher die Temperatur ging um so mehr machten sich die zwei Lüfter bemerkbar. 
Also nur ein Vorschlag, wenn ihr noch die Möglichkeit habt, setzt noch einen zweiten Lüfter vor die H50 und ich denke, dass die h50 auch den Noctua überholen kann. So haben beide Kühler zwei Lüfter und die Chancengleichheit ist gewahrt. 
Des Weiteren habe ich eine Erfahrung nicht gemacht, dass sich die Temperatur maßgeblich geändert hat mit einem verringerten Pumpendurchsatz, ich hatte 80% eingestellt, die Pumpe war für mich nicht mehr hörbar und die Temperatur schwankte zwischen 1° und 2° Differenz zu vorher. Also auch wenn man die Pumpe regelt, es ändert sich eigentlich nichts. 

Also ich konnte die Wakü empfehlen, muss nur sagen, dass sie mir wie auch der Noctua zu teuer ist.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

@Klutten: Super Test!! Liest sich sehr angenehm und die nötigen Informationen sind gut und übersichtlich dargestellt. Die Idee von BigBoymann finde ich auf jeden Fall interessant. Man könnte z.B. an der Außenseite den 140er von Noctua einblasend anbauen, dann im Case erst die H50 und den 120er dann im Anschluss auf die H50 (natürlich vom Radiator wegblasend).

Mein Pc hat auch eine H50 eingebaut bekommen. Als Lüfter sitzt ein 92er Silent Wings von be-quiet dahinter. Der Aufbau ist bei weitem nicht optimal aber bei den engen Platzverhältnissen kaum besser machbar. In der Kombination ist der Betrieb nahezu lautlos und die CPU bleibt trotzdem stehts unter 60°C  Ich denke, dass die H50 vor allem dann eine gute Alternative ist, wenn für einen potenten Luftkühler einfach der Platz fehlt!

Ich überlege aber gerade, ob ich das Frontgitter abnehme und von außen noch einen 120er Silent Wings anbaue. Mal gucken, ob ich dafür demnächst mal die Zeit finde.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Super Test! Ich wollte schon lange von den monströsen Tower weggehen.


----------



## Natikill (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es etwas bringen würde, wenn man einen Doppel-Radi anschließen würde....?


----------



## Hademe (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich stand kürzlich vor der Entscheidung, Megahalem oder H50. Letztendlich hatte der Megahalem mit einem Akasa Apache Lüfter das Rennen gemacht, weil ich skeptisch war was die Lautstärke der Pumpe im H50 war, bzw immer noch bin.
Der Megahalem ist definitiv ein klasse CPU Kühler und der Apache ein echt leistungsfähiger und extrem leiser Lüfter. 
Ich bezweifle das der H50 unter Last so leise bleibt wie der Apache, da man ja zusätzlich zum Lüfter noch die Pumpe hat. Ausserdem sehe ich diesen Wakü Ansatz immer noch als "Experiment" an und habe mich deshalb auf die zahlreichen User Feedbacks des Megahalems verlassen und wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2010)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber zur einzigen klitzekleinen Schwäche dieses Testes, der Noctua läuft mit *zwei* der besten und ruhigsten Lüfter, ich finde man sollte die H50 auch einmal mit zwei der besten Lüfter testen.
> Ich selber habe seinerzeit um bis zu 7° bessere Ergebnisse erreicht durch die Montage eines zweiten Lüfters (auch ein Scythe).



Ich werde mich gerne mal um 2 gute Lüfter kümmern und dann den Test noch um diesen Punkt erweitern. 



Natikill schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es etwas bringen würde, wenn man einen Doppel-Radi anschließen würde....?



Beim H50 kann man den Radiator nicht wechseln. Die Schläuche sind auf die Anschlüsse geschrumpft. Der absolute Bastler wird aber auch hier eine Lösung finden.


----------



## donlucas (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der H50 ein legitimer Ersatz für nen Towerkühler, wenn einem dieser zu groß ist.

Der H50 braucht einen Lüfter mit viel Druck und ich find den Test fair, denn die Pumpe plus ein Lüfter, versus Noctua mit 2 Lüftern, dass dürfte gleich laut sein, oder was sagt der Tester?

Ich hab selbst auch schon nen H50 im Einsatz gehabt und war begeistert.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Super Test aber ich weis jetzt trozdem nicht ob es sich lohnt von einem Luftkühler zu diesem kühler zu wechseln...


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Super Test aber ich weis jetzt trozdem nicht ob es sich lohnt von einem Luftkühler zu diesem kühler zu wechseln...



Allein wegen der Größe löhnt es sich, weil manche Kühlern müssen abmontiert werden, wenn man der RAM wechseln will.  Und mit ein bisschen Bastelarbeit kann man eventuell ein doppel Radi benutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Beim H50 kann man den Radiator nicht wechseln. Die Schläuche sind auf die Anschlüsse geschrumpft. Der absolute Bastler wird aber auch hier eine Lösung finden.



Lösungen gibt es, aber für den Preis einer H50 kriegt man auch einen wesentlich besseren Wasserkühler und eine brauchbare Pumpen-AGB-Kombination (ggf. 10€ mehr für 12V). Den Radiator der H50 auszutauschen rentiert sich also nicht.


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Rentieren würde sich so ein Eingriff natürlich nicht - den Gedanken finde ich aber irgendwie interessant.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Also es gibt sicher gewisse Einsatzzwecke wo sich die H50 echt gut schlägt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber für normale Systeme würde ich doch bei einem ordentlichen (und billigerem) Luftkühler bleiben oder auf eine richtige WaKü setzen.
@Klutten
Feiner Test


----------



## donlucas (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

NA, so teuer is der H50 nicht, so ein megahalems kostet 20€ weniger, allerdings sollte man optisch eher den megashadow in den Vergleich ziehen und dann mit lüftern zusammen sind wir bei nem sehr ähnlichen preisniveau.

Was die Preisleistung angeht würde wohl eher nen Mugen 2 das Rennen machen.

H50 machteben optishc was her,
in einem gedämpft beleuchteten Gehäuse macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck, da man einfach mehr von der Technik sieht und nicht nur nen fetten Alukühlkörper, der den hübschen Ram und eventuell nen Evga Mainboard verdeckt, trotzdem sieht er noch brachial aus, was wohl an den Geriffelten schläuchen und der Reaktoroptik der Pumpe zuzuschreiben ist.

Das Corsair-Symbol auf der Pumpe inem Corsair-gehäuse mit Corsair ram und Corsair SSD - das wäre doch auch was...


----------



## dreamtide11 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

nur ein ganz kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Das Thema WaKü hat mich immer interessiert, aber zum Schluss war es mir zu umständlich, zu teuer, zu schwer , was auch immer. Vor Monaten bin ich dann auf den H50 gestossen und den habe ich einfach mal ausprobiert, weil mir das Konzept sehr gut gefallen hat.

Verbaut habe ich den dann in ein fettes neues System mit I7-960 (leicht auf ca. 3.6 GHz übertaktet, bei gleichzeitigem undervolting) und ATI 5870.
Während des Einbaus schon habe ich den endlosen Platz und das 'herankommen an alle Schraubstellen' schon genossen, das kann ja mit normalen Luftkühlern schonmal ein Krampf sein. Hinterher ist quasi gähnende Leere im Gehäuse was auch sehr angenehm ist.
Im Betrieb höre ich den Lüfter zwar, aber es nervt nicht. Auch wenn die Last hochgeht, merke ich eigentlich kaum eine akustische Veränderung. Dabei dümpelt die Temperatur auf so erschreckend niedrigen Werten rum, das man kaum das Gefühl hat, das die CPU dabei überhaupt gross warm wird.

Für mich war es ein sehr guter Schritt und ich bin heilfroh, das ich von den Lüftermonstern endlich ab bin!

Sehr gut an dem Testbericht fand ich aber den Tip, dass ich, bei Bedarf (den es noch nicht gibt), aber die Leistung durch Wahl eines geeigneten Lüfters nochmal deutlich heben kann. 

Ich kann den H50, jetzt nach mehreren Monaten Echtbetrieb, uneingeschränkt empfehlen und ich hoffe inständig, das Corsair nicht als einziger Anbieter weiter auf dieser Schiene geht.


viele Grüße.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lösungen gibt es, aber für den Preis einer H50 kriegt man auch einen wesentlich besseren Wasserkühler und eine brauchbare Pumpen-AGB-Kombination (ggf. 10€ mehr für 12V). Den Radiator der H50 auszutauschen rentiert sich also nicht.



Den Radiator austauschen rentiert sich doch nicht, aber der Konzept Kühler-Pumpe-AGB in einem ist für mich verlockend! Ich hoffe dass Corsair bald eine Variante mit 140 Radi auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Dann muß aber auch eine Leistungsstärkere Pumpe her.


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Da ich gerade auf Lehrgang bin, kann ich dir keine genauen Zahlen nennen, aber die Pumpe ist sehr leistungsstark und kann laut Asetek auch größere Systeme betreiben. Du kannst ja mal auf deren Homepage nachsehen, meine Internetleitung verkraftet das gerade nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich konnt jetzt so nichts finden aber ich denke nicht das die Pumpe mit nem 360er Radi klar kommt ?!


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Die Seite hat sich bei mir jetzt auch endlich mal geöffnet. 



> For instance with only one pump the LCLC is capable of cooling 2x 130W CPU’s and 2x 240W graphics adaptors – or in other words providing flow for 4 cold plates and removing 750W!



Demnach sollte da noch einiger Spielraum sein, gerade da das System auf hohen Durchfluss und nicht auf den Druck optimiert ist.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Okay aber mal ehrlich...Da kauft man sich doch gleich nen Komplett set und demontiert nicht eine Fertig Wakü  Obwohl das der ein oder andere hier gerne mal machen würde ^^


----------



## Klutten (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Natürlich. Die Angabe zeigt ja lediglich, dass die Pumpe dieser Kühlung vielseitig eingesetzt werden kann und eben auch größere Kreisläufe meistert.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Sehr schöner Test. Ich liebäugele mit der H50 als vorrübergehende Lösung zum Ersatz des Boxed-Kühlers des Core i5-750. Gut, den zu schlagen fällt kaum einer Kühllösung schwer, aber zu einer kompletten Wakü konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen, zumal ich noch den Markt für die GTX 470 abwarten will. Für das kleine Geld könnt ich nun glaub ich mal schwach werden, auch wenn die 470 dann alles übertönen wird. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist - oder wie war das?

Edit: Wo hatte Gozou gleich seinen test gespammt? Mir war da was, aber ich werd alt.


----------



## GoZoU (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Das hat er hier getan: Corsair Hydro Serie H50 und CoolIt Domino A.L.C. im Test

So alt bist du doch gar nicht, aber es ist schon spät .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Und wie alt ich bin. Wenn man sich hier mal umschaut...


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Dann schau dich aber bitte nicht zu weit um.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Zum Glück ist das Thema "Alter" hier vollkommen OT. Deswegen hab ich gerade nach der Studie der Tests beschlossen, dass ich die paar Öre mal dranhänge. Für das Hauptsystem keine Dauerlösung, aber ich befriedige den Basteltrieb bis zur echten Wakü inkl. Graka. Die Corsair H50 kann man später auch mal ganz gut in nem Zweitrechner verbasteln oder ich klemm sie in meinen Arbeitsrechner, wenn die Wakü da mal den geist aufgibt. Die hat schon ein paar Kilometer am Buckel. Außerdem will ich das Ding einfach mal in der Hand haben.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich hab sie schon mal verbaut. In nem Rechner für die Cousine meines besten Freundes. Das teil ist echt unhörbar auf nem I7 920. Wenn man den rechner gestartet hat musste man nachsehen ob er überhaupt an ist ! (graka ne HD5770)

Ich werde sie mir wohl auch kaufen aber da ich mir bald ne neue graka zulegen werde und die sicherlich nicht silent sein wird, wird das eh nichts mit nem leiseren PC.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Den Radiator austauschen rentiert sich doch nicht, aber der Konzept Kühler-Pumpe-AGB in einem ist für mich verlockend! Ich hoffe dass Corsair bald eine Variante mit 140 Radi auf den Markt bringt.



Ich versteh zwar nicht, was an einer nicht-entkoppelbaren Pumpe besonders toll ist, aber vielleicht passt auch eine Radi-AGB-Pumpe-Kombi ins Konzept? Irgendwo gabs auch mal ne Firma, die eine DDC in einen CPU-Kühler integriert hat (aber ohne AGB).




LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich konnt jetzt so nichts finden aber ich denke nicht das die Pumpe mit nem 360er Radi klar kommt ?!



Die Bedeutung Pumpenleistung wird genauso oft überschätzt, wie der Wiederstand von Radiatoren. Weder macht der 360er einen großen Unterschied noch macht ein bißchen weniger Durchfluss eine Temperaturänderung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht, was an einer nicht-entkoppelbaren Pumpe besonders toll ist, aber vielleicht passt auch eine Radi-AGB-Pumpe-Kombi ins Konzept? Irgendwo gabs auch mal ne Firma, die eine DDC in einen CPU-Kühler integriert hat (aber ohne AGB).


Swiftech wars auch da:
Apogee Drive

Scheint man aber wohl zu Gunsten der Radi-Kombi aufgegeben zu haben.


----------



## ujmoskito (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Test! 

Benutze das H-50 Cooling System seit Ende Januar in meinem Sys und bin 100%ig zufrieden damit. Lautstärke auf absolut erträglichem Niveau und die Kühlleistung souverän. Natürlich sollte man im Gehäuse auch für eine gute Durchlüftung sorgen.

Übrigens Danke für den Tipp mit dem Scythe Slipstream 120mm Lüfter, habe ihn mir mal gleich bestellt, da ich demnächst auf i7-980x umrüste. Mal schauen wie es dann aussieht...

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht, was an einer nicht-entkoppelbaren Pumpe besonders toll ist, aber vielleicht passt auch eine Radi-AGB-Pumpe-Kombi ins Konzept? Irgendwo gabs auch mal ne Firma, die eine DDC in einen CPU-Kühler integriert hat (aber ohne AGB).



1. Es wird weniger Platz in Anspruch genommen. Wichtig für Midi Towern 
2. Das Konzept passt!


----------



## donlucas (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Das Teil ist für einen schnellen Pc, den ihr öfter als "einmal im jahr waagerecht im auto" transportiert, unverzichtbar.
Das Teil erzeugt im gegensatz zu einem megahalems null hebelwirkung am mainboard, wenn ihr den mal unsanft stehend in öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln oder so transportieren müsst.


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Die Kühlung durch ihre besonders geringe Trägheit für mobile Systeme zu nutzen ist mir bisher auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Es ist aber ein interessanter Ansatz für LAN-Gänger.


----------



## netheral (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Mal eine kurze Frage zum Test: Du hast geschrieben, dass ein alternativer Lüfter leiser und leistungsstärker an der H50 wäre als der Standardlüfter. Kannst du vielleicht kurz schreiben, welcher Lüfter das wäre? Würde mich spontan interessieren, weil ich für einen Bekannten ein System aufziehen soll und er gerne so ein Teil verbaut hätte.

Oder bin ich einfach nur blind und habe es komplett überlesen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich habe den Test nur mit dem beschriebenen Scythe Slipstream (1.600 1/min) durchgeführt, da er die gleiche Drehzahlklasse hat. Sicher wird es auch mit anderen aktuellen und leisen Kühlern keine Probleme geben. Es läuft ja im Alltag kein Core Damage in der Dauerschleife und effektiv kühlen kann man den i7 @ 4,2 GHz auch im Bereich von 600 - 1.000 1/min.

Als sehr gute Alternative kann ich die CoolIT ECO A.L.C empfehlen. Die ist noch einen Tick besser. Einen Test findest du auch ganz frisch hier im Unterforum.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich wollte mal meinen zweit-PC etwas aufmotzen, daher habe ich mir den H50 gegönnt, es hat sich ausgezahlt den die Temperaturen haben sich bei meinen etwas altertümlichen hitzkopf E6600 um circa 10-15 Grad gesenkt. Hatte vorher einen Zalman CNPS9500A Lüfter.


----------



## feldspat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Habe zwar nen extra Thread aber ich habe mir nochmal deinen Test angesehen!
Bekomme mit meinem H50, mit PUSH-PULL (2 Wingboosts) reinblasend mit Pumpe und beide Lüfter auf 100% eine Temperatur von 65° mit Prime nach 10 minuten.
Meine CPU ist ein i7 930 und läuft @ stock.

Normal habe ich ihn rausblasend und habe da 70°.

Das kann doch nicht sein oder?

Wie kann das sein, dass du, Klutten, mit nem übertakteten Xeon nur 57° bekommst und ich 65° mit nem Prozzi @ stock?

Bin echt am verzweifeln...


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Dir ist aufgefallen, dass es sich bei Kluttens Angaben um Differenztemperaturen handelt?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## feldspat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

ach mist.
dann passen die 65-70° ja oder?

kann man so pauschal sagen, wie die Temp der CPU hochgeht, wenn man den i7 930 auf 3,8 GHz übertakten würde ohne Vcore anzuheben?

wenn das ca. 10° wären, dann wäre ja alles in ordnung.

oder ist es mehr?

Gozou hast recht gehabt...habe mich im Diagramm verschaut.
Danke.


----------



## HoBBos (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Schöner Test, hatte schon länger damit geliebäugelt, aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich davon nicht. Ein guter Luftkühler tuts auch.


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Wann gibts den H70 Test,Klutten?


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich schätze am Freitag. Messwerte sind so gut wie alle aufgenommen, es fehlen nur noch die Vergleichswerte mit den Slipstream-Lüftern, die auch schon bei den anderen Kühlungen zum Einsatz kamen. Dann muss das nur noch in schwarze Buchstaben verwandelt werden und ab gehts.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Da bin ich gespannt^^


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Wie lang dauerts denn noch? Bin schon ganz heiss auf den Test!!!


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Macht doch langsam... habt ihr eigentlich eine Vorstellung wie aufwendig ein akkurater Test ist? Das ist eben nicht hoppla die hopp in 2-3 Stunden erledigt. Das kostet viel Zeit.


----------



## McZonk (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Zumal mit dem aktuellen Extreme-Sondeheft auch andere Dinge Vorzug haben mussten.

Soweit ich das aber beurteilen kann, schaut der Test schon mal recht gut aus. Gebt Klutten aber dennoch etwas Zeit das in die richtigen Worte zu verpacken und wieder ein rundum gelungenes Review auf die Beine zu stellen. All zulange sollte es aber nicht mehr dauern (Dieses WE kommt der Test gewiss online).


----------



## assko (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Ich guck mir eh nur Testsystem an und die zahlen der rest drum rum ist für Leseratten^^
Und das Heft hab ich mir schon bestellt aber 2€ versand schon bissl viel


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

hab mal ne frage zu den kompakt-waküs. Und zwar hab ich gelesen dass durch den wegfall des lüfters am CPU die Northbridge gerne überhitzt. stimmt das? müsst ich da noch n extra lüfter auf die NB sethen? ich hab ne nforce 720a northbridge. im Idle is die immer so 40 Crad. beim zocken sp um die 55-60 Crad


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Bei deinen Temperaturen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, ein X58-Chipsatz erreicht gut und gerne mal über 80 °C - und funktioniert auch. 

Ansonsten kommt das auch immer darauf an, wie der CPU-Kühler ausgerichtet ist. Einen wirklichen Luftstrom Richtung Chipsatz bekommst du ja eigentlich nur mit einem Top-Blow-Kühler, der die Luft auf dem Board zirkulieren lässt. Bei den meisten Tower-Kühlern entsteht auch nicht zwangsweise ein Luftstrom. Das muss man individuell betrachten - pauschal funktioniert das nicht gut.


----------



## goetz94 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H50 im Test*

Super test
Super kühler
kühle damit nen i7 860


----------

